# storage for small utility trailer inland?



## north fork (May 2, 2008)

We have plans of moving to Mexico in the near future, and are bringing a small trailer behind the motor home. rather than tow it all over while we are in search of our new home we would like to store it? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
North Fork


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Find one of the many pay parking lots - signs will say Estacionamiento


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are going to come to Lake Chapala, there is a storage facility in La Floresta and S&S Motors lot in Riberas del Pilar. Either of them would be a good choice.


----------

